# Salt Fork next weekend



## marksduramax (Jul 27, 2006)

I plan on going there next weekend. I have never been to salt fork. what is ever one catching there and what are you usein as bait? Im up for catching any thing lol lookin for bass or catfish or walleyes and muskellunge... Is there a bait shop close by? Any one with any info would be great! 

Is any one going to be there next weekend?


----------



## FoxieRoxie (Apr 20, 2006)

I was there 3 weeks ago. And yes the Marinas sell bait and also as you come into the park there is Lakeside Bait which is reasonable. It's off of 22. ON the other side out side of the park on rte 35 there is the largest bait store around called Salt Fork Outdoors Bait and Tackle. Great selection of everything you need and they'll be able to tell you what is biting. When I was there, I caught a 26 inch carp on dough balls because that's what he told me was the way to catch them. Didn't get anything else large, but it is a beautiful park.


----------



## lacab (Feb 26, 2006)

Bass fishing is tough at Salt Fork. I fished a tourney there last week. On saturday 53 teams turned in 24 keepers. Sunday was a little better but not much.


----------



## Skarfer (Jan 27, 2006)

I'm there every weekend, we've got a camper down there. Matter of fact, there's a nice little bait shop called "Salt fork outdoors" that's right off 77 at the Kimbolton exit, get to the stop sign and if you turn right you'll go down twords the morning glory ramps and if you turn left this shop is on the right side, you can see it from the stop sign. great place - and great place to learn about what's biting and what to use. 

go to www.saltforkoutdoors.com and you can even print off maps of the lake.

I was just in there saturday morning about 6am. 

By the way........didn't catch squat this weekend!!






lacab said:


> Bass fishing is tough at Salt Fork. I fished a tourney there last week. On saturday 53 teams turned in 24 keepers. Sunday was a little better but not much.


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

Saltfork kicks my tail on the muskies but it is one of the most scenic and peaceful lakes i have been to in ohio


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

I'll be there this thurs-sun camping with the wife/son and friends. Love that lake, and the last few years we've done well on the eyes/crappie this time of year.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

I will be there July 1st-5th, we rented a cabin last year and my son and I fished around the cabin area, my son did pretty descent last year on channels just sitting a nightcrawler on the bottom, we also caught crappie, bluegill, LM and saugeye on nightcrawlers and minnies, got our bait at Lakeside there on 22 just as you enter the park, I will second the thought that it is a very beautiful, peaceful place to vacation, thats why we are almost yearly visitors to the park.


----------



## Skarfer (Jan 27, 2006)

That's why we've got a camper just outside the morning glory ramps! Beautiful lake and a wonderful place to "recharge" your batteries every weekend!!!!

I'll be out this weekend in my boat..........15' light blue flake Procraft with a 90 Evinrude on it. I park and launch at the Morning glory ramps........I've got a Maroon F-150 SuperCrew - can't miss it!!! BBC Sticker in the back window........soon as somebody sends me an OGF sticker I'll slap that on her too!!!!

Wave if you see me!!


----------



## marksduramax (Jul 27, 2006)

Well i hope to catch something other then bluegill I hope the weather stays nice with no rain. Might see some of you on the water.


----------



## hole-in-da-water (Jan 22, 2007)

I will be there the 18th to the 24th camping. I will also have my baot down there, look for me, it will probably be the one sinking.... feel free to toss me a line!


----------



## marksduramax (Jul 27, 2006)

I will be gone time you guys get there monday




hole-in-da-water said:


> I will be there the 18th to the 24th camping. I will also have my baot down there, look for me, it will probably be the one sinking.... feel free to toss me a line!


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Red/Silver stratos Fish-n-ski with a 150 faststrike littered with OGF stickers. We use the campground ramp, so give me a shout if you see us. Should be a gorgeous weekend, so I'm not expecting stellar fishing.


----------



## Pond Puppy (Apr 7, 2005)

Taking the family there this weekend myself. We are shorebound and will be trying for gills around the camper's docks. This is my father's day gift from the family, a weekend at Salt Fork where I can relax.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Pond puppy...I'll be launchin at the campground ramp all weekend. If you see my boat, say hello. I'll have a little something for any OGF member that stops me this weekend!!


----------



## Skarfer (Jan 27, 2006)

OK - what kind of boat are you going to be driving??? I'll be out just about all weekend in my boat!!!! 

If you've got stickers - then I'll mug you at the ramp! HAHA! I hear those are like Paris Hilton's freedom right now.........hard to come by!!!! HAHA!


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Hahaha!! I don't have stickers, but I do have a buncha OGF keychains on hand.

Here's a pic of my rig. Trailer has OGF url down the sides, black Silverado Z71 crew pullin it.


----------



## Skarfer (Jan 27, 2006)

Will you be out on the main lake or do you head back up twords the ranger station after putting in at the campground ramps??? There's another speed zone over there - but that's quite a hike through the no wake zone to get there from the dam.

We usually set up an ez up tent between the morning glory ramp and the dam - on that beach area and anchor the (don't kill me) jet ski's there - and picnic all day. My father in law's got a gray one and a maroon one (yammies) and my 2 buddies have red ski-do's. We'll prolly be there saturday afternoon and maybe sunday morning..........

If you see us, stop by and say HI - or at least cruise by real slow and if I recognize your boat I'll yell at cha!


----------



## Skarfer (Jan 27, 2006)

Ok shakedown! i didn't see you - and I looked too! I fished up near the stone house till about 1:30pm saturday with my father in law. As much as I hate to admit it - we fished for crappie 90&#37; of the time! I did catch a nice bass the short time we bass fished though. 

he likes crappie fishing and I got stuck taking him out with me on saturday - we did take a mess of them back to the camper with us and fried them up saturday night! they were GOOOD!!!!!

How did you do????


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

We put the hurt on the eyes and crappie...we never had to go past the first ski zone just outside of the camper's ramp/beach. For 3 days, we found em in the same spot...secondary point inside a cove, either on a flat or just on the drop off. Jiggin lead tipped with minnows RIGHT on the bottom. Once we started poppin eyes, I switched to a casting spoon tipped with a minnow and we got into em faster. Finding the bigger crappie took some time, but the ones we found were in 12-14 FOW about a foot off the bottom.


----------



## Pond Puppy (Apr 7, 2005)

ShakeDown said:


> Pond puppy...I'll be launchin at the campground ramp all weekend. If you see my boat, say hello. I'll have a little something for any OGF member that stops me this weekend!!


Shakedown,

Sorry I missed you this weekend. I saw you leave the ramp on Saturday morning as we were fishing. We were catching fish as quick as we could drop a line and I saw you pull in with your rig and the next time I turned around you were heading out. Hope you caught lots of fish. We caught a stringer of Crappies just from the dock, all were 9"+ with one about 13". My son caught a 3# bass and a channel and my daughter caught several crappies and a ton of bluegill. So many we lost count. All in all a great weekend.


----------



## Skarfer (Jan 27, 2006)

Dang..........I didn't have that good of luck, but still caught a bunch none the less! Didn't catch any eyes though - my buddy did trolling saturday morning.

We put in at the North Salem ramp - early in the morning there's never anybody there. Only 2 other trucks at 6am! Then it's only a little drive over to the Stone house.........

Never made it anywhere else.......stayed up in there all day,then ran back to the boat ramps!


----------



## marksduramax (Jul 27, 2006)

We had a blast frist time at the lake and camp ground. We will be going back hoping this year it not next summer. we was camper at G21 had my big dmax with older camper on it. was there any one in the same area?


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Right on Pondpuppy...A buddy of mine banked the beach/docks area a week prior, and hammered the crappie and bass pretty good. I was impressed at how well the fish were biting during the middle of the day.

We were in A area...nice layout, 3rd time weve booked those same sites.


----------



## Pond Puppy (Apr 7, 2005)

marksduramax said:


> We had a blast frist time at the lake and camp ground. We will be going back hoping this year it not next summer. we was camper at G21 had my big dmax with older camper on it. was there any one in the same area?


We were in G50, we go to the same spot every year if we can. Was your truck the blue one with the nice wheels? Awesome truck!! We went by a couple of times walking the dog and I had to check it out. We like area G because it is close enough to the lake to walk.


----------



## marksduramax (Jul 27, 2006)

Pond Puppy said:


> We were in G50, we go to the same spot every year if we can. Was your truck the blue one with the nice wheels? Awesome truck!! We went by a couple of times walking the dog and I had to check it out. We like area G because it is close enough to the lake to walk.


Yeah i think im the only one that had a truck camper in that area. yeah ever one that see my wheels all ways got to cheek them out lol. did you do any good fishing?


----------



## HVAC-MAN (Jun 20, 2007)

Looking for some help on the saugeye fishing, only second time fishing here, seems like some anglers got her figured out, any tips, or areas to try? thanks


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

check your PM, and welcome to the site.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

You guys are getting me excited as I will be there in little more than a week


----------



## Skarfer (Jan 27, 2006)

Hey smallmouth - when I was down there last weekend I stopped into Saltfork Outdoors (like I always do) and saw a pic of a #5 smallie that was caught there! MAN! I'd LOVE to hook into one of those........all these years fishing salt fork and I've never caught a smallie outta there. 

Where are you going to be staying??

We aren't going to be down for at least 2 weeks - too much stuff going on. Fireworks this weekend, forget what next weekend.......plus I've got to build one of those big play/swingset things!


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Skarfer said:


> Hey smallmouth - when I was down there last weekend I stopped into Saltfork Outdoors (like I always do) and saw a pic of a #5 smallie that was caught there! MAN! I'd LOVE to hook into one of those........all these years fishing salt fork and I've never caught a smallie outta there.
> 
> Where are you going to be staying??
> 
> We aren't going to be down for at least 2 weeks - too much stuff going on. Fireworks this weekend, forget what next weekend.......plus I've got to build one of those big play/swingset things!


We will be at the lodge, I havent caught any smallies there either(but I have only fished it once) didnt do to bad just farting around the cabin area, my kids are looking forward to the pools at the lodge Im just looking forward to no work


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

Smallmouth Crazy said:


> You guys are getting me excited as I will be there in little more than a week


me too!!! got a cabin july 3-6...10 days of vacation!!


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

wave warrior said:


> me too!!! got a cabin july 3-6...10 days of vacation!!


You were able to get a 3 day cabin rental???


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

Smallmouth Crazy said:


> You were able to get a 3 day cabin rental???


 yea without a problem!!! booked it 3 weeks ago...they are noy cheap!!!:C last one they had i think so i got lucky i guess!!!


----------



## marksduramax (Jul 27, 2006)

wave warrior said:


> yea without a problem!!! booked it 3 weeks ago...they are noy cheap!!!:C last one they had i think so i got lucky i guess!!!


who much are they a night? do the have air? lol


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

wave warrior said:


> yea without a problem!!! booked it 3 weeks ago...they are noy cheap!!!:C last one they had i think so i got lucky i guess!!!


My wife has been trying to book a cabin for probably 3 months or more, they kept telling her that they were only booking them by the week(she has been trying to book one of the chalets with the hot tub by the water) they wanted $1400 for a week!!! I was like yeah sure I will be on the beach somewhere for that kind of cash, they told her that they were not even booking cabins period for 3 days...by the week only, we stayed in one by the water last year 3 days during the week for like $350-400, I might have her give them a ring to check and see what the deal is.


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

Smallmouth Crazy said:


> My wife has been trying to book a cabin for probably 3 months or more, they kept telling her that they were only booking them by the week(she has been trying to book one of the chalets with the hot tub by the water) they wanted $1400 for a week!!! I was like yeah sure I will be on the beach somewhere for that kind of cash, they told her that they were not even booking cabins period for 3 days...by the week only, we stayed in one by the water last year 3 days during the week for like $350-400, I might have her give them a ring to check and see what the deal is.


they told me 1800 for the week and i said i cant do that and they let me go on 4 days 3nights for $ 608.57...sounded high but mom turns 65 a week later and who knows if she has more years left in her...(cancer has taken most of her vitals0...but she is doing and looking GREAT!!! she is a TROOPER!!!!! nothing will get her down!!this will be a great time for the both of us!!!!we have been going to salt fork since i was 4 months old... had a dock for 13years at the old marina!!!!


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Did you get a cabin by the water with a hot tub???


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

Smallmouth Crazy said:


> Did you get a cabin by the water with a hot tub???


no...its the "delux hillside cottage"


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

wave warrior said:


> no...its the "delux hillside cottage"


Maybe thats the difference then pretty sure she was only looking lakeside with a hot tub.


----------



## Skarfer (Jan 27, 2006)

Guess I've got the best deal of all..........a 29' camper w/ air, heat, shower, stove, lot, boat parking, deck, cold beer and 2 buddies with campers there as well - oh yeah, all for $750 for ALL YEAR!

HAHA!

Seriously guy - enjoy yourselves! I love that lake - it's SOOO peaceful in the morning and evenings. If you get the chance, drive over by the golf course in the evenings and you'll see TONS of deer! We got some pics 2 years ago of 2 HUGE bucks - it was awesome!!


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

We are there once sometimes twice a year and it is a great place, we have pics of a button buck eating out of a guys hand up by the lodge and numerous other deer pics, I wonT deny Im kinda bummed about not getting a cabin


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

Skarfer said:


> Guess I've got the best deal of all..........a 29' camper w/ air, heat, shower, stove, lot, boat parking, deck, cold beer and 2 buddies with campers there as well - oh yeah, all for $750 for ALL YEAR!
> 
> HAHA!
> 
> Seriously guy - enjoy yourselves! I love that lake - it's SOOO peaceful in the morning and evenings. If you get the chance, drive over by the golf course in the evenings and you'll see TONS of deer! We got some pics 2 years ago of 2 HUGE bucks - it was awesome!!


where is your camper???my neighbor is part owner(i think) of a campground not far past saltfork outdoors on the right!! i think he said that $750/year was the rate!!!had a camper at tappen for 4 or 5 years at $1375 a year


----------



## Skarfer (Jan 27, 2006)

Our camper is at Dogwood Acres - there's another place across the street from us called "Crazy 8's". The owner of our campground lives in CA, but his parents run it for him.

We are thinking of moving, only because this other place has sewer hook up - no more "working the poo" for me! This other place is cheaper too. Only drawback is that it's alot further from the lake...........soooooo...........we're leaning twords being close to the lake and staying.....but it's still being talked about. 

Where did you camp??


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

Skarfer said:


> Our camper is at Dogwood Acres - there's another place across the street from us called "Crazy 8's". The owner of our campground lives in CA, but his parents run it for him.
> 
> We are thinking of moving, only because this other place has sewer hook up - no more "working the poo" for me! This other place is cheaper too. Only drawback is that it's alot further from the lake...........soooooo...........we're leaning twords being close to the lake and staying.....but it's still being talked about.
> 
> Where did you camp??


crazy 8...that is the one my neibhors co own...her mother is one of the original 8 that bought the land and started it!!! got tired of paying the high prices elswhere!!! i camped at tappen since i lived 15 miles away then...in dover now where i grew up


----------



## Skarfer (Jan 27, 2006)

I heard that is a very nice campground too - and they have sewer there, I believe?? They've also got a nice little pond with some big catfish in there.

Alot of people from our campground have left and went there in the last 2 years........

Another reason we're on the fence about moving is because my in laws have the lot right next to us and 2 of my good friends each have a camper there also. It's fun to get together on the weekends and all fish together and then pound a few around the fire.......


----------



## hole-in-da-water (Jan 22, 2007)

I was at the campground all week last week. F24, short hike down to the water. My boat ran like crap, but it ran, something is out of adjustment in the carb, I was messin with the idle mixture, helped a bit. Anyways, didn't do a hell of a lto of fishing, but when we did fish, we didn't do too bad. A lot of bluegill from shore, fiance caught a catfish near the dam in the first bay on the south side. Know that rock near the one plant and the old cemetery? We stopped for lunch there and I was casting out bits of corn catchin gills and I caught a carp (maybe 5-10 lbs, I don't know). On light tackle too! Took a picture, but I haven't unloaded the pics yet. I also caught an anchor! We were doing a bit of fishing/swimming in the speed zone by the dam, we were closer towards the lodge by those big rocks. Anchor wasn't setting, so I pulled it up to reset, dang ol' rusted anchor came up with my anchor! It was pretty cool, and kinda surprising. Threw it up on shore, so if anyone is missing an anchor, you know where it is now!!! 

I also stopped in to Salt Fork outdoors, very helpful, very friendly. Guy said there was a walleye tourney this past weekend, anyone know how it went?


----------



## Skarfer (Jan 27, 2006)

I was wondering what was going on! My buddy said there were boats everywhere - both morning glory and north salem ramps were just packed full. I told him I thought there was a walleye tourny, but wasn't sure......

Someone IM'd me that was fishing in that tourney and wanted some pointers - I helped out as much as I could...........i deleted who it was, so I'm curious to see how he did!


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

Skarfer said:


> I was wondering what was going on! My buddy said there were boats everywhere - both morning glory and north salem ramps were just packed full. I told him I thought there was a walleye tourny, but wasn't sure......
> 
> Someone IM'd me that was fishing in that tourney and wanted some pointers - I helped out as much as I could...........i deleted who it was, so I'm curious to see how he did!


might of been tigger...he picked my brain a little info...gave him what i could...hope he did good!!! seen he got a muskie prefishing!!! and yes i believe they have full hookup at crazy 8...


----------



## Skarfer (Jan 27, 2006)

I saw that he caught a muskie too! Wonder how he did and if he used any of the spots I talked to him about..........??

My buddy caught a nice walleye trolling last weekend.......caught it over by the old marina........that makes 2 out of that area now.


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

what did he get it on??? plan on trolling alot next week...especially if it rains...have a full canopy enclousure on the cuddy great for foul weather!!! one more day of work then 10 DAYS OFF!!!!!!:B :B


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

I will be there Sunday afternoon hopefully something is biting, just checked the Salt Fork outdoors website and the last report they had was from the 17th, Im looking forward to a little relaxin


----------



## Skarfer (Jan 27, 2006)

he caught them all on night crawler harnesses - that's all he ever uses, whether he's trolling or casting. Pizzes me off too- cause he catches fish!


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

Skarfer said:


> he caught them all on night crawler harnesses - that's all he ever uses, whether he's trolling or casting. Pizzes me off too- cause he catches fish!


well thats what i was going to use so great!!!cant wait till tuesday!!!! LET THE GAMES BEGIN!!!!:T :B


----------



## Skarfer (Jan 27, 2006)

chartruese color, double blade ones.......that's what he's been using. I used a single blade one and didn't catch squat. He was using a weight to get it just off the bottom........I wasn't. 

Hope this helps!!


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

thanks man!!! it sends me shopping!!! will be using bottom bouncers 3/4 oz  :T :B and pullin meat!!!


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

We came home a day early from our trip as the kids were a little bored, but my son and I managed to get some fishin in, we caught many gills, channels, and handful of smaller LM and some crappies, we used minnies, nightcrawlers, and even liver to catch some of the better channels, seen many deer and various other wildlife, we just didnt get into the lodge scene, will have to get a cabin next time.


----------

